

IRC for Hackrepreneurs. - vonneumann

Question, Is there an IRC channel for entrepreneurs and hackers in Silicon Valley?<p>PS: I just made this word up (Hackrepreneur) -  Entre-&#62;Hack.
======
saiko-chriskun
#startups @ irc.freenode.net

~~~
jovrtn
I just logged on there and saw some pretty bad power flaunting / judgment by
an op. Doesn't seem like the most open-minded or helpful community so far.

~~~
vonneumann
Thanks for the comment pal. I see what you mean, I have been too __*ing
frustrated with similar situations too.

------
fagatini
1\. register hackrepreneur.com 2\. write a node.js / mongodb irc client 3\.
submit to hackernews 4\. ??? 5\. DESTROY THE INTERNET FAST

~~~
vonneumann
Thanks. Great suggestion pal.

